
The single largest reason for the failure of new ventures - ttunguz
http://expostfacto.posterous.com/the-single-largest-reason-for-the-failure-of
======
usmansheikh
I agree that innovating and growing are key elements to the success of any
organization. However many new ventures seem to be based off incorrect
assumption that never lead to product-market fit.

The inability to reach that correct fit and not taking into account the market
place that the venture operates in, is in my point and even bigger reason as
to why new ventures fail.

